# '02 Altima Recall R3007 Problems



## dougD-'02 Altima (Jul 21, 2009)

Im sure quite a bit of people know about this problem, with the pre catalyst overheating and causing substrate particles to flow into the engine. These particles score the cylinder walls which results in increase oil consumption. 

Thats what has happened to me at 114,837 miles.
I know the warranties are all up, on everything.

My problem with Nissan is on 10/18/2002 the Office of Defects Investigation (ODI), they are part of the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, opened an investigation on model year 2002 Nissan Altimas, Investigation closed on 3/25/03. 
They discovered " NISSAN ALSO STATED IN ITS DEFECT INFORMATION REPORT THAT ON MY 2002 ALTIMAS AND SENTRAS (EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5-LITER ENGINE) THAT CERTAIN OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT, WHICH WOULD CAUSE CATALYST SUBSTRATE PARTICLES TO FLOW INTO THE ENGINE. THESE PARTICLES CAN SCORE THE CYLINDER WALLS WHICH RESULTS IN INCREASE OIL CONSUMPTION. IF THE ENGINE OIL LEVEL IS LOW, ENGINE NOISE AND DAMAGE CAN OCCUR WHICH COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. THE RECALL INCLUDES 268,000 MY 2002-2003 ALTIMAS AND 2002 SENTRAS EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5-LITER ENGINE. TO CORRECT THE CONDITION NISSAN WILL REMOVE THE PROTRUDING PORTION OF THE EXHAUST PIN ON THE ALTIMAS. NISSAN IS DEVELOPING A CORRECTIVE ACTION TO ADDRESS THE PRE-CATALYST. IN ADDITION TO THE CORRECTIVE ACTION, NISSAN WILL INSTALL HEAT SHIELDS ON THE PRE-CATALYST AND THE SURROUNDING EXHAUST TUBING. NISSAN WILL BEGIN OWNER NOTIFICATION IN MAY OF 2003.

I would like to know, did they ever develop a corrective action to address these issues other than a "heat shield"?
And if not why not let owners know of this problem than just letting their customers engines fall apart and possibly kill somebody?

Im in the process of hearing back from Nissan on my issue (dropping $5,100 on a new engine and converter plus labor). And Im willing to file complaints with the NHSTA and Better Business Bureau.

Any advice at all would be great.
The fuull reports are below because it wouldnt allow me to link directly to the page.

Thanks 
Doug D.


* INVESTIGATION*

NHTSA Action Number : PE02078	NHTSA Recall Campaign Number : 03V084000
Make / Models : Model/Build Years: 
NISSAN / ALTIMA 2002
Manufacturer : NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC.
Component : 
ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:EXHAUST SYSTEM
ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:EXHAUST SYSTEM:EMISSION CONTROL:CATALYTIC CONVERTOR
Date Investigation Opened : October 18, 2002
Date Investigation Closed : March 25, 2003
Summary: 
THE OFFICE OF DEFECTS INVESTIGATION (ODI) OPENED THIS INVESTIGATION ON OCTOBER 18, 2002 BASED ON THREE REPORTS INDICATING THAT THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT IN MODEL YEAR (MY) 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA VEHICLES EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5 LITER ENGINE CAUGHT ON FIRE WITHOUT ANY WARNING TO THE DRIVER WHILE THE VEHICLE WAS DRIVEN AT HIGHWAY SPEEDS. ONE NON-BURN RELATED INJURY WAS REPORTED AS A RESULT OF THE COMPLAINANT EXITING THE VEHICLE IN HASTE AFTER IT HAD CAUGHT ON FIRE. NISSAN DISCOVERED THAT ONE OF THE HANGER PINS WHICH HOLDS EXHAUST PIPE IN PLACE MAY CATCH DEBRIS FROM THE ROAD. IF THE DEBRIS WERE TO COME IN CONTACT WITH THE MAIN CATALYST, A FIRE COULD RESULT. THIS CONDITION IS ALSO PRESENT IN MY 2003 NISSAN ALTIMA VEHICLES BUILT THRU FEBRUARY 18, 2003. NISSAN ALSO STATED IN ITS DEFECT INFORMATION REPORT THAT ON MY 2002 ALTIMAS AND SENTRAS (EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5-LITER ENGINE) THAT CERTAIN OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT, WHICH WOULD CAUSE CATALYST SUBSTRATE PARTICLES TO FLOW INTO THE ENGINE. THESE PARTICLES CAN SCORE THE CYLINDER WALLS WHICH RESULTS IN INCREASE OIL CONSUMPTION. IF THE ENGINE OIL LEVEL IS LOW, ENGINE NOISE AND DAMAGE CAN OCCUR WHICH COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. THE RECALL INCLUDES 268,000 MY 2002-2003 ALTIMAS AND 2002 SENTRAS EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5-LITER ENGINE. TO CORRECT THE CONDITION NISSAN WILL REMOVE THE PROTRUDING PORTION OF THE EXHAUST PIN ON THE ALTIMAS. NISSAN IS DEVELOPING A CORRECTIVE ACTION TO ADDRESS THE PRE-CATALYST. IN ADDITION TO THE CORRECTIVE ACTION, NISSAN WILL INSTALL HEAT SHIELDS ON THE PRE-CATALYST AND THE SURROUNDING EXHAUST TUBING. NISSAN WILL BEGIN OWNER NOTIFICATION IN MAY OF 2003.

_*RECALL
*_
NHTSA Campaign ID number: 03V084000
Make/Model(s)Model/Build Year(s)
NISSAN / ALTIMA
2002-2003

NISSAN / SENTRA
2002


Manufacturer:
NISSAN NORTH AMERICA, INC.
Mfr's Report Date:
MAR 07, 2003

Component:
ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:EXHAUST SYSTEM:MANIFOLD/HEADER/MUFFLER/TAIL PIPE
Potential Number of Units Affected:
338000

Summary:
ON CERTAIN VEHICLES EQUIPPED WITH THE 2.5 LITER ENGINE, THE EXHAUST PIPE HANGER PIN MAY CATCH DEBRIS FROM THE ROAD THAT COULD BE IGNITED BY CONTACT WITH THE MAIN CATALYST. ALSO ON 2002 ALTIMA AND SENTRA VEHICLES, CERTAIN ENGINE OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT AND DAMAGE THE CATALYST SUBSTRATE.
Consequence:
EITHER OF THESE TWO CONDITIONS COULD RESULT IN A FIRE.
Remedy:
DEALERS WILL REMOVE THE PROTRUDING PORTION OF THE EXHAUST PIPE HANGER PIN. IN ADDITION TO THE CORRECTIVE ACTION, IN ORDER TO REDUCE THE RISK OF FIRE IN THE EVENT OF POOR OR IMPROPER MAINTENANCE THAT COULD RESULT IN OIL SPILLAGE, HEAT SHIELD(S) WILL BE INSTALLED ON THE PRE-CATALYST AND EXHAUST TUBE. OWNER NOTIFICATION BEGAN ON JULY 28, 2003. OWNERS WHO TAKE THEIR VEHICLES TO AN AUTHORIZED DEALER ON AN AGREED UPON SERVICE DATE AND DO NOT RECEIVE THE FREE REMEDY WITHIN A REASONABLE TIME SHOULD CONTACT NISSAN AT 1-800-647-7261. NISSAN RECALL NOS. R3007, R3014, R3015, R3016, R3017. ALSO ON 2002 ALTIMA AND SENTRA VEHICLES, CERTAIN ENGINE OPERATING CONDITIONS MAY CAUSE THE PRE-CATALYST TO OVERHEAT AND DAMAGE THE CATALYST SUBSTRATE. IF SUBSTRATE PARTICLES ENTER THE COMBUSTION CHAMBER, THEY COULD SCORE THE CYLINDER WALLS, RESULTING IN INCREASED OIL CONSUMPTION. IF THE ENGINE OIL LEVEL IS NOT CHECKED ON A PERIODIC BASIS AND DROPS BELOW THE LOW LEVEL, AND THE DRIVER CONTINUES TO OPERATE THE VEHICLE IGNORING NOTICEABLE ENGINE NOISE, ENGINE DAMAGE MAY OCCUR WHICH COULD RESULT IN A FIRE. THE PRE-CATALYST WILL BE TESTED TO ENSURE IT IS WORKING PROPERLY AND REPLACED IF NECESSARY. IF DAMAGE IS FOUND INSIDE THE PRE-CATALYST, IT WILL BE NECESSARY TO REPLACE THE ENGINE.
Notes:
CUSTOMERS CAN ALSO CONTACT THE NATIONAL HIGHWAY TRAFFIC SAFETY ADMINISTRATION¿S AUTO SAFETY HOTLINE AT 1-888-DASH-2-DOT (1-888-327-4236).


----------

